# Eddie Hobbs - New magazine - Anyone bought it?



## Cyrstal (15 Mar 2007)

Not sure if this is the correct forum for this post or not!!

Eddie Hobbs has brought out a new magazine(I think it's called 'Its your Money')  Has anyone bought it, and what do you think of it??  Haven't seen it in shops yet for a flick through of it.


----------



## Guest126 (15 Mar 2007)

No doubt full of the usual perils of financial wisdom that emanate from this guys mouth, I am still waiting for a programme about sewing up your trouser pockets to make sure you keep "your money".


----------



## ubiquitous (15 Mar 2007)

Is it for free? :lol


----------



## Wilkes (15 Mar 2007)

Seen it. Retails €2.95 about 90 pages. Seems trendy but not for AAM types. Bill tyson, Jill Kerby, Eddie Lennon and Diarmuid Condon write.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (15 Mar 2007)

Yes. It was launched today.

They are spending a lot on advertising which we should see over the next few days. 

I am waiting for my complimentary copy.

Brendan


----------



## Guest122 (20 Mar 2007)

Is it free online anywhere?

BB


----------



## naitkris (20 Mar 2007)

nope, 2.95 Euro in shops only as far as i am aware. for 2.95 they sure did go all out on the cover though.


----------



## Wilkes (20 Mar 2007)

Guess that sums us all up, the on-line financial types, where we expect everything for nothing and wouldn't part with cash even as low as a few Euro if its free on-line! This magazine is definitely not for us then for sure!


----------



## gotsomenow (20 Mar 2007)

I bought it!  Fell asleep reading it though.  The first thing I thought when I got it home was Eddie Hobbs saying <Cork Accent>'You could save yourself a whopping €35.40 per annum by just not buying this magazine'</Cork Accent>


----------



## gotsomenow (20 Mar 2007)

PS: AAM got a mention, so it couldn't be that bad!


----------



## Purple (20 Mar 2007)

gotsomenow said:


> I bought it!  Fell asleep reading it though.  The first thing I thought when I got it home was Eddie Hobbs saying <Cork Accent>'You could save yourself a whopping €35.40 per annum by just not buying this magazine'</Cork Accent>


 LOL


----------



## NHG (20 Mar 2007)

You can get a whopping 50% off the price if you subscribe till christmas!!!!! Only €12 - Im sure we can stretch that far with all the money that we'll be saving from the tips!!!!!


----------



## fluffy47 (21 Mar 2007)

AAM gets a mention.


----------



## Ciadan (21 Mar 2007)

gotsomenow said:


> I bought it! Fell asleep reading it though. The first thing I thought when I got it home was Eddie Hobbs saying <Cork Accent>'You could save yourself a whopping €35.40 per annum by just not buying this magazine'</Cork Accent>


 
PMSL  (& I'm from Cork!)


----------



## sherib (21 Mar 2007)

Googled Eddie Hobbs but nothing about the magazine. €12 till Dec sounds OK. I'll look out for it since it's bound to be entertaining if not better than AAM on finance!

Incidentally he (and someone else) was vindicated in the Courts recently; it was to do with allegations concerning his connection with a business that went bust. Can't remember the name of the firm where he had been a director but the piece about E.H. was in a recent Irish Times or Sunday paper. Just thought I'd mention that.


----------



## ClubMan (21 Mar 2007)

sherib said:


> Googled Eddie Hobbs but nothing about the magazine.


 finds _EH's _website top of the list and info about his magazine is [broken link removed]!



sherib said:


> Can't remember the name of the firm where he had been a director but the piece about E.H. was in a recent Irish Times or Sunday paper. Just thought I'd mention that.


_[Tony] Taylor Investments _or something like that. Worth pointing out that _EH _was completely vindicated given that this issue is one that detractors have raised again and again here on _AAM_. I'm not a big _EH _fan myself as it happens but never bought into the whole tarring _Eddie _with the _Tony Taylor _brush lark.


----------



## sherib (21 Mar 2007)

I am very  but thanks for the link. I'll definitely invest the €12 for his magazine - it's a bargain and he's worth it! 


> Originally Posted by *ClubMan*
> _Taylor Investments _or something like that. Worth pointing out that _EH _was completely vindicated given that this issue is one that detractors have raised again and again here on _AAM_.


Yes, that's why I thought it worth mentioning. I do find him very entertaining and he _has _got that Cork _Blas_ even if Corkonians mistakenly like to think of Cork as "the real capital"! I also despise character assassination and the papers here are slow to issue their apologies; also false allegations have a habit of being repeated in this country - even when the person has been vindicated. Just my opinion.


----------



## ClubMan (22 Mar 2007)

Sorry _sherib _- I didn't mean to imply that you were one of the character assassins just in case it came across that way!


----------



## sherib (22 Mar 2007)

Glad I checked in. I didn't _for a second_ think you meant anything like that. Anyhow it was me who mentioned character assassination. Maybe that was a bit strong - but hope everyone knows what I meant. In fact I nearly always take the side of the accused until it is proven otherwise and get in to all kinds of trouble for so doing!


----------



## Squonk (22 Mar 2007)

The magazine's not bad. It's a great concept (like a sanatised AAM in print) and I think it will do well. The price is reasonable, about the same as "De Echo" is you subscribe for the year. However, there are _way_ too many pictures of Eddie Hobbs though (even though he is a handsome man like all us Corkonians).


----------



## auto320 (25 Mar 2007)

Squonk said:


> The magazine's not bad. It's a great concept (like a sanatised AAM in print) and I think it will do well. The price is reasonable, about the same as "De Echo" is you subscribe for the year. However, there are _way_ too many pictures of Eddie Hobbs though (even though he is a handsome man like all us Corkonians).



That sums it up --sanitised is the perfect term. I didn't buy it by the way, had a scan in my local newsagents (EH would be proud, saved myself 2.95!).

No possibility that this publication will come down strongly on the side of the perils facing Irish overseas property investors for instance. I would be very surprised to see an expose of the "guaranteed rental" scam in Bulgaria for example. Given that Diarmuid Condon is writing for the magazine, probably not much chance that he will offend the advertisers in other publications where he makes his living.

Yes, sanitised, and useless, would be my opinion. Maybe it will improve.


----------



## sunrock (26 Mar 2007)

Eddie Hobbs is an entertainer, dispensing financial advise in a feel good and light hearted manner.A lot of financial journalism gives "balanced reporting".....such as ...yeah its great to buy a holiday property in the sun,but make sure you don`t pay over the odds or some other caveat.
The problem is that...that is a very big "but" and sure caveats go in one ear and out the other.
It is much easier to be indignant about stealth taxes as eddie is able to expose them one by one or restaurant charges.......for the customer no thinking is needed thank god...it`s a take it or leave it situation.
For a financial journalist/entertainer to warn the public in a serious manner about  a  bad property/financial investment for example is going to piss off those people with a vested interest in flogging this investment,worry those people who have already invested and annoy those people who are planning to invest by upsetting their dreams.
It`s easy to criticise eddie but if i was in his position i wouldn`t be ruffling any feathers....i am sure he informs his private clients about bad investments in no uncertain language.


----------



## Wilkes (27 Mar 2007)

Found this pretty full warning in the SBP;

[broken link removed].


Condon also warned specifically on Bulgaria here;


[broken link removed]

As you've said nobody wants to listen.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (27 Mar 2007)

I don't read that much about overseas property, but when I did read what Diarmuid Condon had written, it seemed to be well informed and balanced. 

My experience of the personal finance journalists generally, is that they are not affected by the advertising in their writing. It might be different for a property advertorial or magazine - I don't know.

Brendan


----------



## Bruno2 (31 Mar 2007)

I thought it was good too - I'd recommend it. I see his brother got shafted from the Credit Union body - I'd say that was a thankless number!


----------

